

Identi.ca conversion to pump.io: Fail - kseistrup
http://koldfront.dk/archive/2013/07/13-162144.html

======
kseistrup
I also used OpenID for identi.ca but had an email address associated with my
account. However identi.ca says it doesn't recognize my username and it won't
let me register [the old username or a new one]. :(

